# Solved: free .mov to avi converter



## mtzlplex (Aug 5, 2002)

Today I am looking for a free software converter for .mov to avi. I am running Windows XP Pro, and using a Panasonic Lumix camera which produces the .mov, thus my need for a converter, so I can use Windows Movie Maker software to produce a dvd. I did download Any Video Converter Free, but they want you to install AVG software/toolbars, and I can see no way of declining(ie you cannot untick the installation of AVG products) which I don`t want or need. Since this is my first go round using this camera, and trying to produce a dvd which will play on all dvd players, I knew my best bet was to ask the experts here. Thanks for your time, and any imput.

Regards
IMP49


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

i use this product for converting files
http://www.mediacope.com/

what windows version - is this windows live movie maker - as that supports .mov

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows-live/movie-maker-file-types-faq


----------



## mtzlplex (Aug 5, 2002)

Hi etaf, thanks for the info, and links. My wmm must not be the live version(it is version 5.1) as when I try to import my .mov file, wmm balks and says file type not supported. I`ve also just found out that I will probably also have to convert the avi file I make to a dvd format to be able to view it on a standard dvd player. Will mediacope be able to do that conversion also? 

Regards
IMP49


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

try http://www.dvdflick.net/
and
http://www.imgburn.com/


----------



## mtzlplex (Aug 5, 2002)

Thanks for hanging in there with me etaf. Well, I downloaded Mediacope, and converted my video to .avi, but when I try import the .avi file into WMM, WMM balks saying that the codec required to play the file is not installed on your computer. So, I guess I know I need a codec to satisfy WMM. Is it possible you could direct me to a codec download? Thanks for your time.

Regards
IMP49


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

a few things which may help - I had a similar problem on vista - but ended up downloading windows live essentials - although it took a long while to create the movie

http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=3945

Heres some info on codecs
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/308464

I saw this as a solution on WMM
theres are filters which can cause issues / the problem. WMM 2.1 has under tools and options a compatiablty 
tab. 
People have found quite a few filters check and by unticking got the avi file to work - common cause seems to be a nero filter
otherwise there are few codecs available to download online - i'm not sure which ones will help - I spent quite a bit of time on this before going to windows live essentials - but that was on vista and not XP


----------



## mtzlplex (Aug 5, 2002)

Etaf, first off, thank you for your help, and guidance, without both of which I am sure I would still be spinning my wheels, and making coasters out of dvds. I have kept the links you gave me, and cataloged them for future reference. It looks like Xp is out of the loop for the Windows Live Movie Maker software, as in the Microsoft requirements, they say that if you download Windows Live Essentials that the Windows Live Movie Maker portion of it will not function in XP. So, I ended up using Mediacope/DVD Flick/and my burning software Ashampoo 6 free to accomplish my mission(I had tried to burn the video with Imgburn, but for some reason it wouldn`t let me choose the complete video_Ts file). The video turned out pretty good considering this was a "first" for me. Etaf I truely "appreciate" your taking the time to help me with this project.

Regards
IMP49


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

your welcome :up: , Ashampoo was a product I have used and used with a couple of my customers and quite a good product , including templates for the DVD menu , But we had to pay for the product , not much a few £ss as it was on a special offer, so will look and see about the free version, may good for future use.


----------

